# Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Boardis,will Euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen hier Teil 1:

 Abflug Richtung Tunesien am 8.6. gegen 3:00.
 Ankunft war 5:30,mit Taxi ins Hotel weil die Busse immer so lange brauchen.
 Das Rutentransportrohr wurde oben auf dem Taxi festgeschnallt,sah echt geil aus.Im Hotel angekommen schnell alles verstaut,die Frau am Pool abgeliefert
 und ab zum Hafen zu meinen Kumpels.Die Freude war riesig auf beiden Seiten.
 Die ersten Infos waren ein Tuna von 92 kg und ein Hundshai von 73 kg,wurden
 beide einen Tag zuvor geangelt.
 Hatte den Jungs beim letzten mal richtiges Angelgerät dagelassen,zwar nicht die Ausbeute wie beim Leinenfischen aber dafür stimmen die Größen.
 Den Alkohol aus dem Flieger verteilt,wie in Norwegen.
 2 Flaschen für meine Freunde,1 Flasche für die Küstenwache,1 Flasche für den Hafenmeister.
 Leider geht auch in Tunesien nichts ohne " Bestechung " .
 Für den nächsten Tag war sch... Wetter angesagt,also alles auf Donnerstag
 verschoben.Am Mittwoch wurde alles Angelgeschirr klargemacht.
 Am Donnerstag um 3:00 im Hafen,Leinen los und raus aufs Meer.
 Ziel war ein vorgelagertes Riff bei einer Tiefe von 120m.Köderfische waren schon besorgt.Echolot an,Köderfische montiert,500g Kugeln drunter und ab auf den Grund damit.Köder waren Makrelen.
 Über Grund ein paar Meter eingekurbelt und Warten.................
 20 minuten später ein sanftes Knarren,wie beim Weißen Hai im Film.
 Das Knarren wurde ritmischer und endete in einem geilen Abzug von Schur.
 Anschlag und der Tanz konnte beginnen,Größe des Gegners noch Unbekannt
 da gute Strömung vorhanden.Rute ins Geschirr,Rolle angeschnallt und ab ging die Luzie.Gefangen wurden insgesamt diese 4 wunderbaren Exemplare.
 Der Größte 56kg, Gesamtgewicht alle 4 = 208 kg.Das Bild entstand auf dem lokalen Fischmarkt,wo ich sie zu gunsten der Familien meiner Freunde verkauft habe.Auf dem Boot hatte ich nie eine Digicam dabei,war mir zu Heikel.Der längste Fight dauert insgesamt 1,5 Stunden.War echt Geil ......
 Teil 2 folgt in Kürze............. versprochen 

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## AKor74 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

Moin, diese 4 Fischies wiegen 208kg, können Bilder täuschen. Was sind denn das wie Teile? Was bekommt man auf dem Fischmarkt dafür und welchen Wert hat der Erlös auf ein durchscnittliches Monatsgehalt dort?

MfG AKor


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Aus Tunesien einen Bericht habe ich so hier noch nicht gelesen.
Wenn man Freunde in einem Land hat die einem dann zur Seite stehen wenns ans Fischen geht ist einfach super.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

@ Akor74
 Die Bilder täuschen nicht,sie wogen zusammen 208kg,leider kenne ich nur den arabischen Namen " rotelli ",sollte eine Doradenart sein,keine Ahnung.
 VK waren 15TD ca.10 Euro pro Kilo.
 Ein durchschnittliches Gehalt liegt bei etwa 300-400 TD.
 1 Euro =1,5 TD

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Istvan (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

Liest sich gut weg Seeteufelfreund.
Ist mal etwas Anderes als Nordmeer und Ostsee.
Was habt ihr denn für Gerät benutzt? 

Und


> 2 Flaschen für meine Freunde,1 Flasche für die Küstenwache,1 Flasche für den Hafenmeister



Sind das nicht alles Moslems da unten? Die müssen doch eigentlich das  :v kriegen bei dem Zeugs.   

Istvan


----------



## AKor74 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

Boah, 4 Rotelli und das ergibt 4-5 durchschnittliche Monatsgehälter, warum arbeite ich eigentlich hier und nicht in Afrika?

In diesem Sinne, AKor


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

Super! Ich bin schon auf Teil zwei gespannt :z


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

@ Istvan
 Bei einbruch der Dunkelheit geht auch "ALLAH " schlafen,dann  #2#2
 Gerät: Multirollen mit 35,45,55 geflochtener.
 Ruten: Brandungsruten 100-250g,300-1000g,500-1000g,letztere beiden
 aus Südafrika,werden dort zum Haifischen vom Strand benutzt.
 Immer gut wenn man Familie im Ausland hat ( Südafrika ).
 Vorfach: 70-100 Monofile,teilweise 120.
 Haken : Haihaken,kenne die größe nicht genau,habe sie mir damals aus
 der Dominikanischen Republik mitgebracht,waren extrem billig ( US-Import ).


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## wodibo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

Monofiles Vorfach????
Das wäre mir zu heiß. Ich knüpf mir immer ein 1,5 bis 2 Meter langes Stahlvorfach. Die Gefahr das ein Hai mit seiner Haut das Monovorfach aufreibt ist mir zu hoch.
So und jetzt ab an die anderen Teile #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 1*

@wodibo
 Stahlvorfach nehme ich meist wenn wir auf Haie vom Boot aus Fischen.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------

